# February 21st



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

What moves would you like to see the Knicks make at the deadline?

What do you guys personally think of trading Zach Randolph for Andre Miller and Gordon Giricek? I know the Sixers are in desperate need of a 4 since they lost Joe Smith last offseason and would welcome the presence of a low post scorer. I am not entirely sure of what kind of system they are looking to run in the future (I think Cheeks has gone uptempo) but Randolph should be worth the gamble considering how little they'd have to give up. 

The move would put us one over the limit but we could fix that by looking to move Jamal Crawford, Fred Jones and Gordon Giricek for Jermaine O'Neal. The Pacers seem intent on moving O'Neal and even are willing to accept a bad trade for a team supposedly rebuilding (Vince Carter and his contract) in order to do so. Jamal is no Carter but he is much younger and has some fizzle that would fit well into Indiana and a more uptempo game. Jones and Giricek would be expiring contracts that might allow Indiana some flexibility to get their rebuilding process going.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

They should do this and get back as many draft picks as possible along with it. Also, the Sixers will be under the cap come the off season so I don't see them trading for a high cost contract.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> They should do this and get back as many draft picks as possible along with it. Also, the Sixers will be under the cap come the off season so I don't see them trading for a high cost contract.


Good point. If they don't do anything with it in the offseason, I really think it's a trade they'd revisit....minus the draft picks.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

lets see.1st some of the rumors

zach for gadzuric and simmons 

marbury for snow and hughes 

ben wallace for Q , f jones and malik seems like a good start.

and an added one i made up myself jerome james +3 mil. for marko jaric, to me this is an easy enough deal , james has 1 year less on his deal the wolves have a bunch of perimeter players and have litterally 1 guys on their whole roster above 6'9 (mike doleac and theo rathliff and i beleive both guys are hurt right now.)james and his use me or move me rant aside he would get some time there until he hurts himself again, the knicks gain another guard so maybe they stop playing crawford 45 minutes a night, a guard who has some size can play some pg and a passable outside shot.

if all 4 were done i think there would be improvement on several fronts

1. eddy would have the post again all to himself...that in itself should give a good shot in the arm to the team because through no real fault of zach eddy lost confidence when his touches were shared with randolph.

2.all 6 players the knicks would be getting back are defensive guys something the team needs .
3. all 6 guys the team would be getting back are known for their effort on the court. 

4.wallace is a 4 on the knicks who can play center and that would balance out the knicks roster which really needs it

5. it would free up more time for lee at the 4 since wallace is adept at playing center...in my mind gadzuric would be foul/injury insurance, which apparently morris and james are not.

curry/gadzuric/morris
wallace/lee/jeffries
simmons/balkman/chandler
hughes/nate/jaric
jc/snow/mardy

not the world's best roster but one that actually fills some needs (defensive intensity, spacing for curry all around improved depth, while retaining some ability to make deals in the future (snow is an ending deal next season)


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Do nothing. 


Trade whole roster for draft picks/expiring contracts in offseason and fire Thomas.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> Do nothing.
> 
> 
> Trade whole roster for draft picks/expiring contracts in offseason and fire Thomas.


Yay. Someone agrees with me.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I love the Marko Jaric idea. I'd also like to get into the Mike Miller sweepstakes and see what the Grizzlies want in return. Considering how productive a player Mike is, I doubt that we would be able to get him for a bunch of expiring contracts which would make this a hard deal to make. David Lee is almost gauranteed to be the trades sticking point.

I also think Jermaine O'neal would be a solid fit with this team but might be difficult to get him if we don't give up David Lee.

How about Stephon Marbury (near expiring contract), Jamal Crawford and Fred Jones to the Pacers for Jermaine O'neal and Troy Murphy? I know that Murphy's contract is horrendous but it is not like we can't afford it and he definately can help our team. The guy has range to the 3, has been a usually strong rebounder up until his days with the Pacers and can put the ball meaning he's the perfect compliment offensively next to Eddy. With him we'd have a 4 big man rotation of Eddy Curry, Jermaine O'neal, David Lee and Troy Murphy which is NBA Finals caliber if it meshes.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> lets see.1st some of the rumors
> 
> zach for gadzuric and simmons
> 
> ...


P.S., why would the Cavs want Marbury especially knowing that things are not to well with he and LeBron?

Do you believe Jamal is our PG of the future?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Yay. Someone agrees with me.


We like doing things the right way.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> P.S., why would the Cavs want Marbury especially knowing that things are not to well with he and LeBron?
> 
> Do you believe Jamal is our PG of the future?


lebron to my knowledge doesn't actually know marbury but its just a matter of 2 guys who support sneakers defending their products .

also it would make them better marbury is still such a step up from their pg corps I have a hard believing he would place it over actually being part of a better basketball team.

and yeah i think crawford is a pg and his game meshes very well with most of the talent on the team , since he took over the team at pg they have been much better to watch , they play harder , they have more heart , he has turned into their most indispensable part....there are better pg's but as of now he is their pg of the future .


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I love the Marko Jaric idea. I'd also like to get into the Mike Miller sweepstakes and see what the Grizzlies want in return. Considering how productive a player Mike is, I doubt that we would be able to get him for a bunch of expiring contracts which would make this a hard deal to make. David Lee is almost gauranteed to be the trades sticking point.
> 
> I also think Jermaine O'neal would be a solid fit with this team but might be difficult to get him if we don't give up David Lee.
> 
> How about Stephon Marbury (near expiring contract), Jamal Crawford and Fred Jones to the Pacers for Jermaine O'neal and Troy Murphy? I know that Murphy's contract is horrendous but it is not like we can't afford it and he definately can help our team. The guy has range to the 3, has been a usually strong rebounder up until his days with the Pacers and can put the ball meaning he's the perfect compliment offensively next to Eddy. With him we'd have a 4 big man rotation of Eddy Curry, Jermaine O'neal, David Lee and Troy Murphy which is NBA Finals caliber if it meshes.



i'm not sure how high j o'neal's trade value is right now he may just be had for zach and junk or he may cost lee in addition ...which to me is way too much.

the deal you made to me would help the frontcourt , but leaves nate and mardy as the only guards...i'm not sure thats worth it....especially on a team that is too frontcourt heavy as it is.

to me troy would fit well on offense but a trainwreck on defense but he'd be a reserve anyway and he is better than just about any backup based on talent alone.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> i'm not sure how high j o'neal's trade value is right now he may just be had for zach and junk or he may cost lee in addition ...which to me is way too much.
> 
> the deal you made to me would help the frontcourt , but leaves nate and mardy as the only guards...i'm not sure thats worth it....especially on a team that is too frontcourt heavy as it is.
> 
> to me troy would fit well on offense but a trainwreck on defense but he'd be a reserve anyway and he is better than just about any backup based on talent alone.



To be honest, i have not seen Jermaine O'Neal at all this season so I do not know where his health presently is. I know that the beauty of his game has relied on his mobility and agility as a big man and that any injuries to his leg would hamper that. I would not want a situation in the future where we get stuck with the Philly version of Chris Webber. That would not be worth the money and certainly would not word next to a lumbersome player like Eddy at the 5; I'd want the mobile shot blocking Jermaine. Have you seen him and can he still be that? If he can, his trade value should definately be on the high side.

This is why I would not be overly concerned about how our backcourt would be left. Many individuals feel that Nate should be getting much more time than he is and Mardy has proven in the past that he can be an excellent fill in. I think we would still have the ability to make several moves after that to fill any depth issues given how readily available backcourt players are. Marko for Jerome James is a hell of an example of a trade that works great for us.

I don't think we'd need very much at the guard positions given how talented we'd be in our front-court. Guys like Murphy even with his (lack of) defensive abilities still can't be any worse than we currently are. Offensively, he would be a perfect compliment to what we do and want to do.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> They should do this and get back as many draft picks as possible along with it. Also, the Sixers will be under the cap come the off season so I don't see them trading for a high cost contract.


Come to think of it, Andre Miller and his $9 million per year contract would still be on the Sixers payroll so adding Randolph and his $13 million per year contract should not hurt their financial flexibility too much. I think that Randolph for Miller and Giricek might still have wheels after all given how rare it is to find a talent like Randolph and the lack of depth at their PF position; they are not likely to find that in the offseason. That move would give the Knicks the necessary depth to make as drastic a roster changing move as Jermaine O'neal and Troy Murphy.


----------



## SyracuseOrange15 (Jan 9, 2007)

I hope they do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I feel the Knick Organization and Player Roster need a Wake-up call from two NBA Players whom B-Ball Work Ethics could change this team around by this time next season. *Dont go CRAZY!* but the Knicks should do what they have to do to get *"Ron Artest and Kenyon Martin"* on this Knick Roster before the end of the trading deadline. 

*It's not all that crazy when Ron Artest has the potetial to put a Ballance in the Knicks Guards. And Kenyon Martin leadership would bring the Knicks Bigmen into playing together on both ends of the court.* 

The Kings & Nuggets would like to have a couple of the Knicks players contracts.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Come to think of it, Andre Miller and his $9 million per year contract would still be on the Sixers payroll so adding Randolph and his $13 million per year contract should not hurt their financial flexibility too much. I think that Randolph for Miller and Giricek might still have wheels after all given how rare it is to find a talent like Randolph and the lack of depth at their PF position; they are not likely to find that in the offseason. That move would give the Knicks the necessary depth to make as drastic a roster changing move as Jermaine O'neal and Troy Murphy.


The Knicks are in need of 4th quarter players which Andre Miller career has shown he is not. The Knicks have alot of high contract players that only show up for the first three quarters. That is why the Knicks average a 33 WIN season for the last four seasons. 
There would be no change in the Knicks (record) if they keep trading for these same type of players. 

*The Knicks could use players that like to play under pressure...*


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> The Knicks are in need of 4th quarter players which Andre Miller career has shown he is not. The Knicks have alot of high contract players that only show up for the first three quarters. That is why the Knicks average a 33 WIN season for the last four seasons.
> There would be no change in the Knicks (record) if they keep trading for these same type of players.
> 
> *The Knicks could use players that like to play under pressure...*


The Knicks are in need of a guy that can distribute the ball properly. Isn't it shocking that despite all our offensive firepower, we rank 23rd in PPG (points per game) at 94.71? Part of that might have something to do with the fact that we are dead last in the NBA in APG (assists per game) at 18.34. A guy like Andre would help to promote better ball movement and find players much easier than what we have available. We're not even in games come the 4th quarter anymore so let's worry about the first 3 quarters now.


----------

